# OASE FiltroSmart 60 - Lily Pipes?



## tayloss (10 Jan 2019)

Hi all,

I have a small OASE FiltroSmart 60 canister filter that I'm running and testing on my planted tank and wanted to replace the standard plastic looking inlet/outlet with glass lily pipes. However, the tubing is 8/12mm, and I can't seem to find suitable attachments in that size piping and wondered if the pipe would stretch?

Alternatively, do I find a converter to up size the pipes to it? This is for a small 25ltr aquarium. so not a lot of room but will be better than the current internal one!  

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jan 2019)

Lily pipes to fit are out there, for example https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/291598767597?chn=ps and maybe these https://www.aquasabi.com/aquarium-filtration-in-outflow
And the tubing will usually stretch a little. Just stick it in some hot water first, it will become very soft and malleable.


----------



## zozo (10 Jan 2019)

Somewhat cheaper priced
www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20190110031646&SearchText=lily+pipe+10mm

Tho only seem to find 10mm outflow..


----------



## Konsa (10 Jan 2019)

Hi
I used to have  brand new old-school Up Atomiser for 8/12 pipes that ordered by mistake.
Will check when Im off work and if is still arround U may have it for postage cost if U like.
Regards Konsa


----------



## tayloss (10 Jan 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> I used to have  brand new old-school Up Atomiser for 8/12 pipes that ordered by mistake.
> Will check when Im off work and if is still arround U may have it for postage cost if U like.
> Regards Konsa



That’s very kind of you to offer Konsa.. many thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (10 Jan 2019)

Hi
I really hope is still there in the  boxes somwhere.Will hava a good root when have a chance.Will be nice someone to make use of it.
Regards Konsa


----------



## tayloss (10 Jan 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Lily pipes to fit are out there, for example https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/291598767597?chn=ps and maybe these https://www.aquasabi.com/aquarium-filtration-in-outflow
> And the tubing will usually stretch a little. Just stick it in some hot water first, it will become very soft and malleable.



Thanks Tim! Long time no speak.. hope all is well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (10 Jan 2019)

I think aquarium gardens have just got some 10mm lily pipes in. Other styles like poppy are available too.


----------



## tayloss (16 Jan 2019)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I think aquarium gardens have just got some 10mm lily pipes in. Other styles like poppy are available too.


I've checked and the smallest they have is for 12mm piping.. will be ordering a Thermo 100 for my other tank as I'd like to get the heater out and tidy it up a bit more!


----------

